# ICT Visa Processing Time



## skas (Nov 5, 2019)

Dear All, 
My ICT Visa Extension application received at DHA head office Pretoria on 9th of September, 8 weeks as of today no update same status as received on date.

DHA Call centre team also explaining the same status and asking to wait more time, as per policy it should be done between 6-8weeks time but still no luck for me.

Had any one got simillar case or any body help with any suggestions here.

Thanks


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Unfortunately your only option while you wait is to keep bugging the DHA. The status will only change if anything happens with your application at DHA.

I hope members can advice which contacts work and which don't.


----------



## skas (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks Legen,

Members kindly help with the contacts


----------



## skas (Nov 5, 2019)

dear all, still no luck it has been almost 3 months since applied getting only response from call center as still in process


----------

